# Gym equipment hogs



## ricky_rocket (May 27, 2005)

I don't mind when someone at the gym is on *ONE* piece of equipment and is taking forever. They have the right to stay on it as long as they want. I don't like it though when people try and hog two or three pieces of equipment at once though. 

There's a guy at my gym who's trying to do some type of superset routine so he tries to claim the lat pulldown, cable row, and dual pulley row equipment as *ALL* his for his entire routine. He get's mad when you try and jump in on one of those pieces of equipment until he's completely done with all three. When I get more muscle, I'm gonna beat his ass.

Anyone else have this problem at their gym ?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 27, 2005)

Have you tried asking him if you can work in with him?  I don't see why you couldn't use one of the pieces of equipment while he's on another.  Just make sure you leave it set up with the amount of weight that was on before you used it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)

yes and no. I agree i hate people who try to use all the machines at once as if they own the place. However, sometimes i perform supersets and i will need to do two exercises quickly so i try my best to get it done quickly. For example, sometimes i like to do lateral raises/seated dumbbell presses so i am standing up for one and then sitting for the next one. People often get aggravated because they want to use the seat but i always tell them that i am performing a superset and i am almost done. Most of the time, they dont care or nobody is using it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 27, 2005)

ricky_rocket said:
			
		

> When I get more muscle, I'm gonna beat his ass


Yes but it won't matter...  He knows Karate!!


----------



## GSXR750 (May 27, 2005)

Tell him to fuck off.  You pay just as much as he does for the membership.
.....some people.  If he continues tell management. They'll solve that real quick.


----------



## eh52874 (May 27, 2005)

I have one of those guys at my gym. That's frustrating as all hell! I say you karate chop him in his adams apple!


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 27, 2005)

There are a couple of guys like that here and there at my gym too...I nicely but firmly say "can I jump in here real quick?" and grab the bar at the same time.  They havent taken the bar away from me yet...but there are only a couple of guys bigger than me at my gym so that could have something to do with it too.     Its first come first serve at the gym, mix with some common courtesy and it should work out fine.   Some people think they OWN the joint no matter what.   Not cool.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

It's all about marking your territory, here's what I do....

 Lay a silent but deadly protein fart in the area you want to claims as yours, then yell out "who laid a fart here" .....watch them scatter away out of embarrassment. While they leave jump on the bench and start working out. 
If you see them return quickly lick the barbell or bench for this will gross them out but will insure you are the Alpha male dog in the gym...speaking of dog it doesn't hurt to smell bad i.e. urine.


----------



## GSXR750 (May 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> If you see them return quickly lick the barbell or bench for this will gross them out but will insure you are the Alpha male dog in the gym...speaking of dog it doesn't hurt to smell bad i.e. urine.


----------



## KentDog (May 27, 2005)

Everyone at my current gym is cool as hell (so far).  I haven't had a problem waiting on any machines yet, and a lot of times if someone sees me eyeing the machine they're using, they'll ask me if I want to work in.


----------



## clemson357 (May 27, 2005)

fuck that.  I hate when people get pissy about the fucking equipment, especially if you are supersetting.

One time I was doing dumbell curls, then got done and went over to the preacher curl bench.  I changed the weights on the bar, rested a minute, then got half-way done with a set, this dude comes up all pissed that I changed the weights.  He said "I wasn't done with that" with this scowl on his face.  I said "my bad," finished my set and changed the weights back for him.  He just stood their scowling.

if you are going to leave your piece of equipment for more than a minute you need to leave a water bottle on it or something, otherwise don't get pissed when someone starts using it.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

> if you are going to leave your piece of equipment for more than a minute you need to leave a water bottle on it or something, otherwise don't get pissed when someone starts using it.



I wait till I finish a set to drink water, never between reps.


----------



## brian2440 (May 27, 2005)

I like the people who lean on the gym equipment to shoot the shit.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2005)

I am telling you, the fart is a natural defense system.........use it.


----------



## John H. (May 28, 2005)

ricky_rocket said:
			
		

> I don't mind when someone at the gym is on *ONE* piece of equipment and is taking forever. They have the right to stay on it as long as they want. I don't like it though when people try and hog two or three pieces of equipment at once though.
> 
> There's a guy at my gym who's trying to do some type of superset routine so he tries to claim the lat pulldown, cable row, and dual pulley row equipment as *ALL* his for his entire routine. He get's mad when you try and jump in on one of those pieces of equipment until he's completely done with all three. When I get more muscle, I'm gonna beat his ass.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem at their gym ?




Hi Ricky,

I know what you mean. I have my own gym for me and for those that are like-minded in Bodybuilding and work for what they want to achieve. Honestly.

We work out the use of equipment for the benefit of everyone. We talk about it and figure it out.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Newt (May 28, 2005)

I'd drop the bar on his neck when he wasn't looking!


----------



## BruiseKnee (May 28, 2005)

right when the guy uses the other machine in his superset, jump on the other one...set it back to the way it was when he was on it


----------

